# Hymer B654 pros and cons



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all were looking at changing our van next year , and fancy the hymer b654 , from the year 2000 to 2003 , with the end bathroom sliding door and rear wardrobe .

A couple of questions to 654 owners , does the curve of the drop down bed cause any sleeping probelms ? 

Is there adequate storage for all our junk , the double floor seems to have quite alot of storage for skis and so forth .
Also the the 2.8 engine, is that the hdi or older jtd common rail,in my mind the jtd is a better engine . any info would be great , thanks in advance gary


----------



## dip-py (May 16, 2011)

*Hymer B654 2002*

Hi Gary
I have that van B654 2002. had it 5 years. Just spent 2 months in Benidorm, come home loaded to the gunwales. The van is under powered, but it goes up all hills evan fully loaded. No problem with drop down bed for one tall person or 2 shorter people.
It could be for sale.

DaviD


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

the age of the van would make it a JTD

joe


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I cannot comment specifically on the B654, but the front drop-down bed is standard to all the B-class B-Star-Line range. The curve next to the window creates no significant problems, but you will need to get a large enough fitted bottom sheet to allow for the full width. In practice, that presents no problems. The bed is very comfortable, although we normally use the fixed bed over a garage at the back of ours. I have no idea how what it is like to use the rear bed in a B654 - the one with the cut off edge, or so called 'French bed'. However, many people seem to use them with no problems.

If you like the layout of the B654 but are unsure about the 2.8JTD engine, see if you can find a B 655 Star-Line. It has the same layout but is on a Sprinter base and was made with 2.2 and 2.7 litre engines (313 and 316 chassis respectively). Our B630 is on a 316 chassis and the 2.7 litre engine has plenty of grunt for a van that size - it was also used in the 616 chassis that forms the base of the Hymer S-Class 820: a six-tonne van.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

great info as always , surpised the jtd is a little underpowered . but love the layout , especially the rear dressing room , wardrobe .
jean i checked out the 655, great van but the end bed takes up a fair ammount of room , and i know that garage would be full to the brim with junk !! 
i really like the 2.8 jtd engine though , its a reliable lump .
so at the moment , its still the 564 . thanks gary


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The 2.8 JTD pulls my 5 tonne van along fast enough for me.

If I were you, I would not worry so much about the engine but the gearbox. A model around the year 2000 may still have the old 5 speed box with the high rate of 5th gear failure. It was around a long time and was an old 4 speed box with an extra gear tagged on. The 5th gear used to fail due to lack of lubrication on long runs.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

ozwhit said:


> jean i checked out the 655, great van but the end bed takes up a fair ammount of room , and i know that garage would be full to the brim with junk !!
> i really like the 2.8 jtd engine though , its a reliable lump .
> so at the moment , its still the 564 . thanks gary


I was totally confused by your reply at first, then realised you had transposed the numbers in your original post - you asked for opinions on the B654, not B564. Hence, ignore my comments as I was referring to the 655 having the same layout as the 654.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

jeanluc ,sorry for the confusion should be a B564!!! hymer have so many models . agree early ducatos had the 5th gear problem , but its quite an easy fix , have done both of my early vans . hopefuly looking for a 2002... 2003 model . thanks gary


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

ozwhit said:


> jeanluc ,sorry for the confusion should be a B564!!! hymer have so many models . agree early ducatos had the 5th gear problem , but its quite an easy fix , have done both of my early vans . hopefuly looking for a 2002... 2003 model . thanks gary


Hi I have the B574 (fixed rear bed)2002 2.8jtd,great engine loads of power,lots under floor storage see my web site for pics.Try to get one with the factory fitted slide in/ out bike rack. Pull down bed very comfortable.


----------

